# Can't beat this bag!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

It was an awesome day today for me! Should have had another drake mallard but i lost him in some tree roots. Hopefully tomorrow will yield something similar. 8)[attachment=0:3tfdqlv5]2 fer part 2.JPG[/attachment:3tfdqlv5][attachment=1:3tfdqlv5]2 fer.JPG[/attachment:3tfdqlv5]


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

good job, all at the same place?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

grousehunter said:


> good job, all at the same place?


No, 20 miles apart.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dude you work even less than I do. :lol:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great day good job getting in to them.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Good on ya Brody!


----------

